# Fantail?



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I got a pair of fantails for my birthday and I don't know what kind they are they are pureblack they have the fantails and they have a crest identical to the helmets and they have really feathery feet I dont have a digital camera so I don't think I can post any pics any help will be much appreciated


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like they are Indian Fantails. American Fantails (more commonly just called 'fantails') have clean legs, no crest, and throw their heads way back so that it rests just before the tail. For my knowledge, Indians don't do this.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*congratulations*

On your new Indain Fantails. And late after Happy Birthday.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the advice I typed in Indian fantails in the google image search and I think they look Identical to mine except mine carry their tails high but never fanned out is there something wrong with them?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

maybe its a hybrid?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hello*

Could you post a picture of your new birds. Some fans carry thier tails at different levels. Covering the head like an unbrella. Some look like they have a plate behind them. Others like they have an ice cream cone. To see one of my birds go to photos thread.


----------

